# Light Pull/high Power Bands.



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys,
So rather than spending all of my time making SS, today I shot for a while in about 80 degree weather at some household items (sorry no pictures







) My current set up is my 3.25" mahogany PFS with extremely light pull flat bands: 5/8"X3/8"X11.5". I have no current way to measure the pull, but they are LIGHT, I would say less than a 5 pound pull. The inspiration for these bands came from Tex shooter when he posted about using some scrap latex that was only 3/8" wide, straight. So right now they are not at the ideal length for full butterfly shooting, I can pull them to roughly 80% butterfly or my guess is about 50-60"(I'm 6'3" so theoretically I should be able to stretch a pair up to 70 plus inches or so) I am using 3/8" steel ammo.

So objects up for target practice were a: phonebook, tuna can, and a sheet of 20 gauge aluminum. I wanted to see how far one of these bearings could penetrate into the phone book, so I opened up about 200 pages and used a large log as my backstop. The shot went clean through and about 1/4" into the log. Whoa. The steel ball on my next shot at the tuna can penetrated one side, and dented the other. Finally we have the aluminum sheet, one layer was no problem, but once I folded it over for two layers it only severely cracked one side and dented the other. Through out my testing I am also seeing how many shots this bandset goes before any tears...I am at 192 with no signs of tearing so this is a pretty durable set-up.

Any of you have any similar bandsets that have very decent power with extremely light pulls? (that also last more than 20 shots







) I dont see why I would ever use a heavier pull after this.

Edit: Also forgot to add that Im using .030" latex from Mcmaster.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

from black on down, everyone is learning the joys of butterfly


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

That's impressive for 3/8 ammo!!

I have tried 2 layer black theraband at 22mm x 12mm x 29cm at full butterfly today and the draw is almost nothing compared to, say, theraband blue tubes...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the black............. cant say enough good about the black bands!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmmmm, well I dont buy theraband because buying latex sheets from McMaster is actually cheaper, but when I need to place an order I will order some therablack equivalent. What is the thickness? .020"? My only reservation going with the thinner latex is band life.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I was experimenting butterfly yesterday using 2040 tubes


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I ordered some black from ptmart.com. Should be here by Wednesday. I'll jump on the band wagon then.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It has taken a while for it to penetrate to the masses (me included), but by now folks should start to realize that a heavy pull does not translate directly into higher velocities.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> It has taken a while for it to penetrate to the masses (me included), but by now folks should start to realize that a heavy pull does not translate directly into higher velocities.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


I know and it a beautiful thing! Easier pull can have more power and be more accurate at the same time.


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

No doubt about it,light is right. 
Generally as soon as the bands become too heavy to elongate the velocity goes down the spout.
I started out noobily following the double TB gold dogma blowing a gasket just to get 4x stretch. I deluded myself I had a "powerful" setup......then I saw Torsten's YouTube video "plinking in the woods" and I've never used a heavy draw again.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Heavy draw only accelerates heavy amo faster, most women would say its the width not the length, ss shooters should say its the length not the width lol


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Setarip said:


> Hmmmm, well I dont buy theraband because buying latex sheets from McMaster is actually cheaper, but when I need to place an order I will order some therablack equivalent. What is the thickness? .020"? My only reservation going with the thinner latex is band life.


I coppied/pasted this from one of Tex's posts on the forum

Black - .381mm - .0150 inch

I am keeping a rough count on the bands I started using yesterday, they go down to 12mm, so far about 80 shots


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

After donning a helmet to protect my ear,(just kiddin') I made a 1842 pseudo looped bandset and went to try some more butterfly!(Newconvert had a pic of his, I can't find it) . Nice, light pull and a LOT of zip. I need to investigate more because I was getting a wicked slap on my index finger that wraps around frame. The frame I'm using has Eye screws on top. Using tubes for normal draw length, this is my best shooter. 
Suggestions welcome.


----------

